
Show HN: Best Practices Guide Containing 50+ SEO, Speed and Security Rules - deadcoder0904
https://www.checkbot.io/guide
======
seanwilson
Hi! Not my post but I'm the developer behind the guide and the Chrome
extension that goes with it:

[https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

The Chrome extension is a local web crawler that can crawl your website to
automatically check your pages follow the 50+ SEO, speed and security rules
from the guide. The Checkbot guide and extension recently went into public
beta so please let me know what think. Thanks!

~~~
andrethegiant
I used Checkbot for the first time last week, and it gave me useful
suggestions to follow. So thanks for that!

One suggestion I have is to be able to set cookies (much like you can set the
user agent). The majority of my project is behind user auth (not HTTP auth) so
Checkbot can't access those pages without hitting a 401.

Also, I'm curious as to why you decided to make a browser extension rather
than a standalone web service. Any particular reason why?

~~~
seanwilson
> One suggestion I have is to be able to set cookies (much like you can set
> the user agent).

Thanks for taking a look and for the suggestion! You mean you'd be happy with
an interface where you paste in the cookie value you wanted to use? Would the
cookie ever have to be updated to keep working?

I'll need to think about the best way to implement this. For example, I could
allow setting custom headers to support this and other customisations, or
perhaps allow you to login via an iframe first to get the cookie data.

> Also, I'm curious as to why you decided to make a browser extension rather
> than a standalone web service. Any particular reason why?

A similar hosted web service would either be expensive or come with
limitations to how many sites you can crawl and how often. For example, you
might be limited to crawling a single production website and can only crawl it
once a week.

With the extension approach, you can crawl unlimited websites, recrawl as
often as you want, recrawl immediately whenever you want and easily crawl
localhost + private sites. You don't need to wait a week to discover an issue
has hit production and wait again to find out your attempted fixes didn't
work. This way you can test for issues at all stages of development
(localhost/development, staging and production) and get immediate feedback if
your fixes worked. That's the workflow that I want to support.

~~~
andrethegiant
Yeah, I'm looking to add multiple cookie key/value pairs. They don't have to
change or update once they're set.

> That's the workflow that I want to support.

Gotcha, makes sense!

------
finfun234
good work! this is excellent.

